# 5 Brothers final conveys...................



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over again!:whistling Just got a new REO HUD that i had 14 final convey orders on. Teardown POS at that. Doublewide MH nearly gutted. Property woul be worth more $$$$ without the trailer on it but thats another story for another day. Also got a Fannie REO yesterday. 5 Bros had it and i did the initial secure. Another double wide. Had 3 mold spots in the ceiling due to ice dams last winter and low profile roof vents letting water in. 1 had a hole in the sheetrock, the other 2 where surface mold but you know damn well there was mold on the other side of the rock. They asked for a bid and i sent my mold guy out. He gave me a bid for all 3 areas but 5 bros wanted them separated out. (three different bids for 3 different areas) I told them it was all or none because i knew what they where planning. We went round and round for about a week and they re-assigned it. Guess what??? The 2 surface mold spots are freshly painted and the other spot with the hole is still there. Go figure eh?? This is what i knew was going to happen and why they wanted separate bids!!!

On another note, this property conveyed to FNMA with 30 yds of interior debris, 60 yards of exterior debris and about 8 semi loads of different length logs. (guy was a log home builder) How in the hell is it some of these convey totally trashed out and others are a mess????


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over & over again!:whistling Just got a new REO HUD that i had 14 final convey orders on. Teardown POS at that. Doublewide MH nearly gutted. Property woul be worth more $$$$ without the trailer on it but thats another story for another day. Also got a Fannie REO yesterday. 5 Bros had it and i did the initial secure. Another double wide. Had 3 mold spots in the ceiling due to ice dams last winter and low profile roof vents letting water in. 1 had a hole in the sheetrock, the other 2 where surface mold but you know damn well there was mold on the other side of the rock. They asked for a bid and i sent my mold guy out. He gave me a bid for all 3 areas but 5 bros wanted them separated out. (three different bids for 3 different areas) I told them it was all or none because i knew what they where planning. We went round and round for about a week and they re-assigned it. Guess what??? The 2 surface mold spots are freshly painted and the other spot with the hole is still there. Go figure eh?? This is what i knew was going to happen and why they wanted separate bids!!!
> 
> On another note, this property conveyed to FNMA with 30 yds of interior debris, 60 yards of exterior debris and about 8 semi loads of different length logs. (guy was a log home builder) How in the hell is it some of these convey totally trashed out and others are a mess????


I often wonder the same.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Won't get on my topic from yesterday that is closed but here was what they sent me yesterday. 


NEED TO REMOVE 7 CYDS INTERIOR HEALTH HAZARDS ............ 25.00
Types of health hazards: Other
10 SF of dog feces all over carpet.
INTERIOR DEBRIS - - F-Not convey per HUD
EXTERIOR DEBRIS - - F-Bid error, not convey issue
REMOVE PERSONALS BID DENIED - F-Not convey per HUD
STORE PERSONALS BID DENIED - F-Bid error, not convey issue
BID TO INSTALL DEHUMIDIFIER DENIED - F-Per client, not convey issue
BID TO TREAT/CLEAN MOLD DENIED - F-Not convey per HUD
BID TO REMOVE MOLD DENIED - F-Bid error, not convey issue

Edit: Sorry this wasn't 5 Bros, but one of the others.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2012)

I love it when others come into the PP forum and get threads closed.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

The Brothers latest memo..............

_*MOLD 
Must be reported and bid to Five Brothers within 48 hours of discovery. DO NOT bid to remediate. Mold bids must be bid as follows:
•	Bid to treat with bleach ($1.00 per square foot max)
•	Bid to treat with kilz ($1.00 per square foot max)
•	Source or cause of the mold
•	Dimension of area affected, MUST supply both length and width, and square footage
•	Exact method of treatment to be used
•	Specific location of the discoloration (If in garage / shed, please advise if it is attached to the main dwelling)
•	If multiple locations, a separate bid must be submitted for each room (room by room breakdown)*_


F-In idiots.................


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2012)

I saw that.]

EDIT:

That whole document is just a mystery to me.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> Won't get on my topic from yesterday that is closed but here was what they sent me yesterday.
> 
> 
> NEED TO REMOVE 7 CYDS INTERIOR HEALTH HAZARDS ............ 25.00
> ...








I knew that wasn't the brothers mentioning those "bid errors".
They want E V E R Y T H I N G bid down to the last outlet cover screw.
NONE of it ever gets approved.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Not really sure why it says bid error. Work Order specifically stated to bid exterior debris, remove/store personals, and mold.



BPWY said:


> I knew that wasn't the brothers mentioning those "bid errors".
> They want E V E R Y T H I N G bid down to the last outlet cover screw.
> NONE of it ever gets approved.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2012)

LOL the brothers.

They call me today and say there is a house with 9 yards debris inside.They say bid was for $150.00.This is what they get from previous contractor.I tell them that my deal with the brothers is $40.00 per cubic yard thats has been our deal thats what I am sticking with it.

So i go look at it its 9 yards i say $360.00 they say $150.00 I say good bye.They call back later say $200.00 I still say no.Finally I get my price of $360.00 and she says what about a discount I say no way I will keep my one day contactor pass.She then tells me that I am doing 20 work orders a week for them that i should get on full time,I say no.She then says work will stop soon,I say ok I used you,you used me.Lets part ways.

4:56 pm I get a email asking for me to take on more work..

I don't know them good enough but they seem just really really really dumb.

Who know maybe they say something about me


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

MKM Landscaping said:


> LOL the brothers.
> 
> 
> 4:56 pm I get a email asking for me to take on more work..
> ...






They are.


But I'm sure that some of the "dumbness" displayed by them and every other nat is an act stupid routine they all use to reel in real DA hacks.


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

MKM Landscaping said:


> LOL the brothers.
> 
> She then tells me that I am doing 20 work orders a week for them that i should get on full time,I say no. She then says work will stop soon..............


Same thing here. I get a call from a Brother's rep who says they have a lot of new orders coming in soon for my area.

I say, cool, go ahead and send them to me. Rep says, well we don't have them yet but wanted to make sure you're available. 

Of course I'm available......:whistling....... so rep says I need to fill out the app so that I get the work. I told him no because we are not subject to their discount now and don't want to be.

He says he has a rep in Willow Beach...... hahaha. Willow Beach doesn't have any residents 'cause it's a campground, canyon/river, recreation area. [If you pull up my zip code, it says Willow Beach but actually covers 3 or 4 cities and only a couple have residents.]

I said, really, who's in Willow Beach? He said Joe Black. Super! One of these days I'd like to "Meet Joe Black". :laughing:

I said good luck with that. 

Linda


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2012)

How did you guys get with Five Bro and not have to give discount?


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Now they are trying and failing badly to be masters of BS??????


Geez what is this world coming to?


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Now they are trying and failing badly to be masters of BS?????


I know, right? I mean really........ Joe Black? Guess it could happen but I'd believe John Smith over this.

I'm not nearly as dumb as I look. :laughing:

Linda


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

72opp said:


> How did you guys get with Five Bro and not have to give discount?


They called me and asked if I wanted to join their team. I asked about pricing and discount and, when I got it, I said no. So they asked if I could help out with the occasional order.

We hardly ever get anything but at least we're not pimping our vendors out to them. 

Linda


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

72opp said:


> How did you guys get with Five Bro and not have to give discount?


When they use you as a part time vendor.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2012)

I went on there webiste or something.Filled out app,they responded back with quiz.I never did it and said forgot that.Then out of the blue I am literally getting 5 orders a day and they always call first.

I have no attention on giving them a discount anytime soon.

I am confused on this about them.Some jobs they pay 50 cubic yard and other jobs they pay me 40 cubic yard.Good money compared to regionals.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

MKM Landscaping said:


> LOL the brothers.
> 
> 
> So i go look at it its 9 yards i say $360.00 they say $150.00 I say good bye.They call back later say $200.00 I still say no.Finally I get my price of $360.00 and she says what about a discount


They just sent us a bid approval from a contractor no longer working for them. Cut 150'x150" lot, grass 3' high, rekey and install lockbox, and prune the shrubs for $115 before discount. The property is 160+ mile trip. Lose a crew (that I have to pay them a days wage) for 3/4s of a day for $86.25? Please...


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> They just sent us a bid approval from a contractor no longer working for them. Cut 150'x150" lot, grass 3' high, rekey and install lockbox, and prune the shrubs for $115 before discount. The property is 160+ mile trip. Lose a crew (that I have to pay them a days wage) for 3/4s of a day for $86.25? Please...


When will these a**holes get it... Next time just ask them where you should mail the check to do their work. Cuts down on costs and paper-work...lol


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

72opp said:


> How did you guys get with Five Bro and not have to give discount?





thanohano44 said:


> When they use you as a part time vendor.








Same thing with every body's most hated national. 
Safeguard.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> They just sent us a bid approval from a contractor no longer working for them. Cut 150'x150" lot, grass 3' high, rekey and install lockbox, and prune the shrubs for $115 before discount. The property is 160+ mile trip. Lose a crew (that I have to pay them a days wage) for 3/4s of a day for $86.25? Please...





JFMURFY said:


> When will these a**holes get it... Next time just ask them where you should mail the check to do their work. Cuts down on costs and paper-work...lol







I used to get pretty fired up by these things but any more the high blood pressure aint worth it.

I tell them that it aint my bid, sorry I can't help you out and leave it go.
Let them find a hack closer to the job that will agree to do it.


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

I've spoke with Joe Bada... and let him know his Company has gotten out of control...We've been doing inspections for them for nearly 6 years. No problems...other than the occasional FTV recheck. 2 years ago we decided to begin P&P with them. Signed up and we were placed as a Contractor -in Training", no discounts, no issues for about 6 months...then they wanted to bring us on as a "full time" contractor. Thats when the sh*t started...twelve clerks calling and emailing about the same idiotic issues. Wanting me to give away my estimates, cutting bids, ya'll know the game. So they wanted me to start pickin' sh*t with the chickens, and I told them I wouldn't perform work below cost...so I was deactivated as a contractor... two months later Work Orders are showing up in our Inspection dashboard...go figure.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2012)

I had a trashout with them last week. It was approved at HUD`s reduced amount(ok,I over bid it knowing this would happen so bid 55 they reduced to 40).

got a message say from them saying they were not seeing amount of debris in photo and please upload more photos or adjust invoice(40 cyd to 27cyd). I sent a response asking how they were now counting 27 cyd when HUD counted 40 cyd. I got a response back saying they had closed order and I would be paid the Hud approved amount.
.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> I had a trashout with them last week. It was approved at HUD`s reduced amount(ok,I over bid it knowing this would happen so bid 55 they reduced to 40).
> 
> got a message say from them saying they were not seeing amount of debris in photo and please upload more photos or adjust invoice(40 cyd to 27cyd). I sent a response asking how they were now counting 27 cyd when HUD counted 40 cyd. I got a response back saying they had closed order and I would be paid the Hud approved amount.
> .:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Take it too the next level... it's not closed till your paid...Remeber HUD ML-18 is $50/cy... or explain to them there's sh*t orsomething mixed in with it.


----------

